# Online OUPV classes



## db27513 (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone taken one of these? Theres a couple Ive found available, one being The National Maritime School

Im curious if its difficult to complete, and if everything worked out ok. At one point in the description it says that upon completion your awarded a certificate that the USCG will accept. They also say that taking the test at an actual USCG facility is optional.. sounds a little fishy to me

Dave in NC


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

*Online OUPV Classes*

There are several schools out there that offer these programs. You take the test either at one of the schools testing locations or one of the RECs. You MUST take a test to get your ticker.

I personally do not like the online courses because it is very difficult to learn plotting and Rules of the Road (lights, day-shapes, steering rules etc.) without the ability to ask questions from an instructor as well as discussion with other students. Furthermore, there are less distractions when you have to sit in a classroom versus being at home where phone calls and other distractions can affect your focus.

That being said--the advantage is you can do the course work at your own schedule.

I have a license and I have been a USCG license instructor. I think students do better when they are in the classroom versus in front of the computer. The computer should be used as a supplemental tool and not as the primary means of a lecture.

This license is a professional license, would you want your surgeon to take online courses or have actual experience with a scalpel?


----------



## CaptRJ (Mar 11, 2009)

*Not for everyone!*

If you take a look at any online course offerings at any community college or even universities such as YALE even prestigious Harvard offer courses online. These online courses, including OUPV are simply not for everyone. If you are not computer savvy you will not enjoy the online experience. Most OUPV classroom courses are for individuals that really need hands on to learn. We have found the students' requiring the hands on applies mostly to retired, and the recreational boaters. The working Captains are use to online courses/classes. Most Maritime employers have been utilizing computers and simulators for years to train employees. So, if you can comprehend what you read and have an understanding of computer jargon and want to get your captain license minus the instructors' sea stories. I suggest online. Most schools that offer online have FREE demos. Give them a whirl and decide.


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

I have to agree with CaptRJ about online learning not being for everyone, but it sure works great for many and has become a universally accredited method of learning. I'm an Instructional Designer and courseware developer and have a bachelors in Industrial Ed and a Masters in Adult Ed. I have designed classroom, lab, and now online courses. I have developed courses for the nuclear industry and currently for the USAF. Our learners are geographically all over the place and can't always be where a classroom is available. Based upon our assessments we feel confident that the learners are comprehending and retaining the primary course objectives.

However it is crucial that the course content meets the course objectives and there are valid means for the learner to assess their understanding of the material. Additionally, it would be important for me to find out if the OUPV course provider is accredited by the Coast Guard or other organization that has that authority before I paid my money to them. I'd look into where they get their course content and who their subject matter experts were that provided the content. Also see if you can get information from past students on their experiences with the course.

Good Luck



CaptRJ said:


> If you take a look at any online course offerings at any community college or even universities such as YALE even prestigious Harvard offer courses online. These online courses, including OUPV are simply not for everyone. If you are not computer savvy you will not enjoy the online experience. Most OUPV classroom courses are for individuals that really need hands on to learn. We have found the students' requiring the hands on applies mostly to retired, and the recreational boaters. The working Captains are use to online courses/classes. Most Maritime employers have been utilizing computers and simulators for years to train employees. So, if you can comprehend what you read and have an understanding of computer jargon and want to get your captain license minus the instructors' sea stories. I suggest online. Most schools that offer online have FREE demos. Give them a whirl and decide.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with CaptRJ.


I usually instruct an average of 120 students a year. Approximatley 80-85% of these students have NEVER worked with a paper chart and have no idea what the difference is between Stand-On, Give-Way and Right-of-Way. They have no idea how to calculate current, set/drift or how to calculate course-to-steer as well as no idea how to perform True to Compass and Compass to True conversions. Most of them have not taken a two or three visual-bearing fix. 

After taking the "Brick and Mortar" course I believe the majority of these students come away with a fairly good understanding; Especially since there is some discussion amongst the students and instructor. One does not get that experience with online OUPV instruction.

Now--if the student is familiar with all these techniques AND has experience using them with proficiency, then as CaptRJ stated, these students would probably benefit because the course is designed to pass the test.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

One additional comment---Some of the Online OUPV courses offer a service where by you can call an instructor if you have questions however the costs to speak with said instructor is approximately $100/hour. So if you call an instructor and you spend 15 minutes with them on the phone you pay $100.00. If you call them again and spend an additional 15 minutes on the phone, you pay an additional $100. The time is not prorated. So while an online course appears to be $200.00 less than a "Brick and Mortar" course. It is possible, (and quite likely if the student wants some instructor-student interaction,) the online course will actually cost the student more than a "Brick and Mortar" course. When I instruct the courses, there is no additional charge for the student to call me at night to discuss a problem or if the student wants to show up early to class and spend some time reviewing some topics he/she maybe having some difficulty.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Yamsailor, I agree With you! I can't not imagine doing a course on line. I got my license many, many years ago, before on line courses! My father was a retired Navy Captain and I grew up around boats. I thought I knew Plotting when I started my OUPV Class. I was lucky enough to be seated next to an older man. When we started working with the charts I looked over and I could see the grace in the way this man working with the charts. It was like watching Peggy Fleming on ice skates. I learned some tricks and tips that I use to this day from that man sitting to my right.

The interaction between students and students: and students and Instructors I think is one of the most important things you would be giving up with on line course. 

I scored 100% on my charting. Thanks Ralph, (the man sitting to my right)!


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

In my opinion the only advantage of an on-line is course is the ability to work on ones own schedule. However, I do not think this specific advantage is worth spending more money and getting less hands-on experience from a "Brick and Mortar" course. This license is a professional license; Like all professions, it requires hands-on training.

It is my hope (not because I am an instructor) people who want to get their OUPV license will take a "Brick and Mortar" course because it will, in my opinion, produce better mariners and reduce on-the-water risks (i.e., collision, dismemberment, death.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A MMD OUPV or otherwise is not just about reading books and plotting. Time on the water learning the ropes, and navigation from those who know is also required. Don't think because you passed a test you are ready to go to sea in command of a vessel.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

quite correct lastconch. The problem is alot of these people do think just that thought. I think alot of the people who go for the online courses are exactly those type of people--but not always.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yamsailor-
"Like all professions, it requires hands-on training."
Are you confusing training with apprenticeship? Some things need to be taught hands-on, others are just the transfer of knowledge and that works well online. 
The hands-on portion of the training IS in fact required by the USCG and is still required even if you take an online class. That's why you have to log actual time on the water in a vessel, isn't it?


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Hellosailor,


Yes--I agree with you 100%. I was referring more to the plotting exercises.


----------



## CaptRJ (Mar 11, 2009)

*As professionals we should share truthful and accurate info with others*

From: Yamsailor..."_Some of the Online OUPV courses offer a service where by you can call an instructor if you have questions however the costs to speak with said instructor is approximately $100/hour. So if you call an instructor and you spend 15 minutes with them on the phone you pay $100.00. If you call them again and spend an additional 15 minutes on the phone, you pay an additional $100. The time is not prorated." _

This is not accurate or truthful information. The United States Coast Guard I know would not approve such a process!! Every step of the course approval process is scrutinized by the USCG. And NO one at the NMC would approve such a process...I can prove what I say.....can you?

As professionals and Captains that represent the USCG, we should share only quality and accurate information... bad move!


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CaptRJ,

The info I am stating is correct. I will not mention the particular schools because that would be inappropriate. The instructor assistance is IN ADDITION TO the core course material as is NOT required.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CaptRJ,

If you would like to mention a particular school that does not charge for instructor-student calling--please feel free to do so--if you think it is appropriate.


----------



## CaptRJ (Mar 11, 2009)

I think some are confused and think OUPV is a boating course. I have seen more and more nautical schools accept anyone who will pay the tuition and then create dialogue to justify their actions. Anyone that has never plotted a course, corrected a compass, ventured offshore or just retired ,sold house and bought 42 foot sailboat, should first consider a basic boating course and gain sea experience prior to thinking about obtaining an OUPV... These individuals should start with the basics…Many organizations offer basic boating courses. ASA, US Powers Squadron and the USCG Aux to name a few. 

With all the new state regulatory requirements, any 2009 OUPV student that has the need to sit next to someone to learn about a nautical chart or a 3 bearing fix. tells me they didn’t learn much in the state boating class..


----------



## CaptRJ (Mar 11, 2009)

NONE of the three schools....only three schools in the whole nation approved for online courses!
or zero of the google results for online oupv schools.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CaptRJ--I agree with you 100%. Unfortunately, many schools are marketing their product as a safe boating course in addition OUPV course is a cannon for the former.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CaptRJ--I just checked the list of USCG approved online OUPV courses. As of January 29, 2009 there are no less than six schools providing this type of service.


----------



## CaptRJ (Mar 11, 2009)

What type service? $100.00 conference calling with OUPV students


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

It is a one-on-one phone conversation between the student and the instructor.

Basically--it is extra help.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

It is in that range.


----------



## PA28235Pilot (Feb 13, 2005)

Stand down people. Some people do BETTER with on-line courses.

I simply can't stand sitting in a classroom while someone asks questions and sidetracks learning. 

I learn quite well by reading and visualizing. In fact, I took my private pilot license and instrument rating written tests without EVER setting foot in a classroom.

If someone tells me I'm not a good pilot because I didn't sit in class listening to other students trying to grasp concepts which I already understood, I'd have to strongly disagree.

Bottom line, is there is no "one size fits all" method. Anyone who insists their way is best is simply ignorant.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

PA28235pilot:

Yes--I think we all agree if you have some previous and thorough understanding of the concepts then an online course may be for you. However, (see earlier posts) the vast majority of the students do not previously know the concepts. 

So what we have said is consistent with what you just posted. Most people who take the course, unfortunately, do not meet the criteria that you described (again see earlier posts.)

As far as pilot training--I am not a pilot nor have I ever take any pilot training so I really can't speak to that one way or the other.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

FYI--The USA is the only first or second world country that does not require recreational mariners to obtain a license. Before everyone starts--don't mention the State Safe Boating Certificates--they really don't teach anyone anything of value.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Original definition:
First world = Europe
Second world = western hemisphere, or rather, North America, since the southern half kinda lagged.

But that doesn't apply anymore, the US is ranked below any number of third world (which generally means Africa and other "savage" colonies from a 1900-perspective) countries in many ways now. We worked hard to become a htird world country, I say we should be proud of that. (sigh)


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Not a conference call. One-on-One between student and instructor


----------

